# Tax Day 2K



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

'Twas tax day, oh tax day when brott hit 2k.
No thunder, no fireworks awarded that day.
veryoldschool faster and Earl Bonovich master
of posting and posting without a disaster.

So here I stand with my milestone intact
awaiting the day I'm not in the back
Tom Robertson's now chief and speeding his flow
making brott look like he's a wee bit slow.

milominderbinder2 and lamontcranston too
are still catching up, so there are a few
perhaps there is hope of staying a top
by posting and posting and posting a lot.

DBStalk dot com is the name
and polling everything is my game
web surveys and web pages all waiting for you
as I keep on posting and bid adieu.


----------



## Scott B. (Jan 22, 2007)

!rolling


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: :lol: Shame this wasn't posted in the OT.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Nick said:


> :thats: :lol: Shame this wasn't posted in the OT.


Oh, I have a feeling it will make it's way over there pretty soon.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Bout time you joined the 2K club


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Congratulations.

It is not just the 2k. It is the wealth of information in your posts.

Your posts are to help others.

Thank you,

- Craig


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Congratulations. You're a worthy addition to the 2k team.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks all .. now on to 3k


----------



## solmakou (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't wait to see the poem for the 20k!


----------

